# Newbie to FET with only 2 precious Embies



## Caz.s (Jun 27, 2008)

Hi Everyone

I have just had a BFN from our first attempt at IVF. WE are going to see the consultant on two weeks but from this cylce we  managed to freeze 2 precious embies but now not sure what to do. Should we go another round or FET with the the two frosties.

When the embriologist called to say two were worth freezing she commented that the clinic usually defrost a minimum of 3 and we would be able to build up more on our next cycle of IVF. This was as they might not survive the thaw

She spoke to my DP who now really want to go for another round but I am turning more to using our precious two embies.

Can someone please advise what they would do 

Thanks

Caz.s


----------



## Hetty 27 (Jul 12, 2007)

Caz

This is your stalker here!

The thaw rate for frozen embryos is usually around 75%. I thawed 4 and all survived.  Sadly some people have nothing to transfer as no embryos survive the thaw. I think you need to be lead by your clinic.

There are advantages to FET, the regime is less stressful on your body and much cheaper too. Many clinics have a really successful FET record now although in general the chance of a BFP is still greater with a fresh transfer, but there have been articles on here recently about how FET pregnancies are more successful as if the embryos survives freezing and thawing they are obviously strong and healthy.

It's not an easy choice, good luck whichever way you go      

Hettyxxx


----------



## Caz.s (Jun 27, 2008)

Thanks my stalker  

We got an appointment in couple of weeks with the consultant so will decide then. As you said IVF is so hard on the body and emotions but then again IT WILL BE WORTH IT IN THE END   


xxx


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Hi Caz,

just wanted to say good luck.  Nothing on this road is easy especially if you have to make decisions!  

Our clinic suggested that we go for a fresh cycle even though we had 7 frosties, but we did not want to 'waste' any of our little potential babies so we decided to use up all of our frosties - we have 2 remaining which will be using in January - all being well !!    

Good luck with your decision.

Ells


----------



## Treaco (Mar 10, 2005)

Hi

I see you are in on the Glasgow Girls

As you can see from my ticker we have been through alot of treatment at GRI, I had 2 IVF the first BFN and the second got a positive but miscarried. After that we only had 2 frosties in the freezer and like you I was worried about using them and them thawing, well both of my frosites thawed fine and both were transfered and the end result was my little boy who is tucked up in his bed sleeping right now and worth everything we went through. We done FET on a normal cycle and it was so relaxing that after my transfer I forgot at times that I was on the 2ww and was carrying bags, moving furniture and doing all sorts of things I never done on my full cycle. FET is so much easier on the body and mind and I would say use your frosties before going for a full cycle again.

I know how hard it is getting a BFN as we had several of them but try and enjoy some time out together before your FET, I had my last night out with quite alot to drink 11 days before my transfer and it never hindered the outcome what so ever so enjoy yourself over xmas.

I hope it all works out for you.  Where abouts in Glasgow are you, we're in Knightswood.

Michelle x


----------



## Caz.s (Jun 27, 2008)

Hi 

Thanks for advice 

I think I really want to use my two frosties as I found the stress and emoitions of IVF really hard on myself phisically and mentally but I will do it again if my frosties dont work   they do.

I will be enjoying christmas and so far this week I have had a curry mexican, beer and wine and two hot baths   Secretly would have given anything not to do them xx

Treaco It might be a different Caz who is on the glasgow girls I at opposite end of country in Hampshire I think you are right it will be earsier on body and mind so thanks

Thanks again

Caz.s


----------



## Avon Queen (Jul 8, 2007)

caz s

if it was me, i would use the 2 embies first in an FET and then if that doesnt work for any reason then have another fresh cycle. it only takes 1 to attach. and if it did work you would have saved yourself another full IVF cycle.

i had 1 IVF and BFN, then FET and the FET worked. i reckon part of the reason for that was i wasnt drugged up and no EC to contend with. was much more natural and less stressful on me and my body


----------



## cat68 (Apr 11, 2008)

Hi Caz, 

Ditto what Avon Queen has said. I have 2 embies left at a clinic in Poland after having a ICSI and 1st FET there. I will be using them first (hopefully they will thaw ok and implant). If they don't I'll save up for a fresh cycle but at least I'll know that the embies weren't wasted and were given every chance!

Good luck with your 2 embies.

Cat xx


----------



## Caz.s (Jun 27, 2008)

Hi Everyone

Thanks for you advice I had my consultation on monday and we have decided to use our 2 frosties after the next af arrives. 

Hope you all had good crimbo and new year heres to us all getting our BFP this year 

Thanks again

Caz


----------



## Avon Queen (Jul 8, 2007)

caz s

good luck


----------



## Hetty 27 (Jul 12, 2007)

Good luck Caz     

xxxxxx


----------

